# my collection (since july 06)



## queenofdisaster (Sep 5, 2006)

wow, as i come to edit this post i realize that EVERYTHING that used to be on it is now swapped or sold... haha and i have a whole new collection. still is very small, but i have vowed to not sell or swap anymore, i am never going to build my collection this way!!!! so here it is!





everything inside of the traincase





everything outside of the traincase





eyeshadows from left to right starting from first row: nylon, say yeah!, leisuretime, shimmermoss, au contraire, scarab, bravado, restless, carbon, casablanca, mythology, sketch, prose and fancy, angelcake, beauty marked





pre-made quads: well-plumed, inventive eyes and tempt me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








lightscapade msf and blushes: peaceful, taupe and peachiness/blushbaby duo





fluidlines: blitz and glitz and graphic brown





lip stuff: cool and aloof lip gelee, test pattern lipliner, be seen lipglass, wet wild and wonderful plushglass, lustrous mauve and expensivo lipsticks





light studio finish concealer palette, studiolights concealer in tenderglow, and 194 concealer brush





239 and 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








pigment samples in cute stackable containers i got from ebay... colors from top to bottom. first set: kelly green, bright coral, acid orange, golden lemon, entremauve. second set: teal, azreal blue, softwash grey, blue storm and steel blue. last set: everyday minerals light pink blush, chocolate brown, violet, lily white and white gold.





miscellaneous: pro eye makeup remover, back-up 15 pan palette and studio fix NW15...

im waiting on tons of stuff in the mail too


----------



## battipatti (Sep 5, 2006)

Heeyyy we started collecting during the same month, whoooo!! *dorky high five* although your cellection is bigger than mine!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, you are on a roll! Great stuff


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow!! you have a great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also started collecting around juli of this year. Bought my first items on my birthday (16 may) but started realy collecting in july 06 also


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 6, 2006)

awww i love your collection
im a neat freak with my stuff though i actually clean + dust out my collection once a week hahaahah
its the OCD in me


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_awww i love your collection
im a neat freak with my stuff though i actually clean + dust out my collection once a week hahaahah
its the OCD in me_

 
lol i just started doing that too... im getting ready to buy a new fast response eye cream so it'll be CLEAN!!! and my eye makeup remover has only a drops in it so im gonna try and b2m it... AND i'm getting so bad i'm buying those stackable mac containers for all of my pigment samples. i hate when stuff starts looking old and dirty. i like it nice and shiny so i can display it in my bathroom! Hahaha!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice collection! It sure adds up quickly, doesn't it? 
Blue lipglass? Wow.. is it still blue after you apply it? That is so interesting.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Nice collection! It sure adds up quickly, doesn't it? 
Blue lipglass? Wow.. is it still blue after you apply it? That is so interesting._

 
it's very subtle... not really blue, more purpley... but i LOVE it


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

Lots of goodies there!  Nice collection for starting in July!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 8, 2006)

why dont u put all your shadows into 1 15 pan pallette?
or are you working twoards that
i see that u have the 2 of the pre made ones i have the same 
and i dont want to take them out of their pre made form
haha
why am i such a dork?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_why dont u put all your shadows into 1 15 pan pallette?
or are you working twoards that
i see that u have the 2 of the pre made ones i have the same 
and i dont want to take them out of their pre made form
haha
why am i such a dork?_

 
lol i just depotted some last night and my blushes too now i have enough empties for a lipstick and im expecting a bunch of e/s's in the mail to depot hehehe! but i havent bought a palette yet so all my pans are sitting in my jewelry box, lol!!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 9, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute stash!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

i already need to update. hehehe.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Sep 16, 2006)

Cute collection! Wow, you love that Afterpart gloss dont you? I havent even touched mine since I got it!


----------



## n_c (Sep 16, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 30, 2007)

updated with lots of new stuff


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 30, 2007)

nice! i love that Tempt Me quad so. freaking. much. *envys your Casa Blanca*

you have lots of *really* choice colors


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice collection.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_nice! i love that Tempt Me quad so. freaking. much. *envys your Casa Blanca*

you have lots of *really* choice colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got sooo lucky with the tempt me quad and inventive quad! i love them!!! i got the casa blanca for 10 bucks the other day too! im on the hunt for more great colors too lol!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice collection esp the e/s and piggies...


----------

